# Prix de revente iPhone 11



## Nocap36 (13 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, qqn aurait une idée du prix de revente d'un iPhone 11 128go d'ici 2 ans ?
Il sera acheté neuf sur le site apple à 859€ et bien entretenu


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2019)

Je prend ma Delorean et te donne la réponse dés que j'arrive.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2019)

Nocap36 a dit:


> Bonjour, qqn aurait une idée du prix de revente d'un iPhone 11 128go d'ici 2 ans ?
> Il sera acheté neuf sur le site apple à 859€ et bien entretenu



500 €


----------

